# Possible foster?



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

I might be fostering a couple of havanese I found on Craigslist! 
I saw this listed:
FOUND TWO HAVANESE DOGS
pleasE EMAIL ASAP. ONE OF THEM IS STILL NURSING POOR BABY!! 
I couldn't not respond, so I did. She is a registered nurse and found them in her garage, which was left slightly open. She is taking them to the vet tomorrow for a microchip check...I told her I would foster them if she couldn't care for them (I don't want them to go to the wrong home)...so we are talking. If they aren't microchipped I will contact the rescue and go from there. 
Their tails don't curl over their backs though...thoughts on that?


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Some Havs don't curl their tails... are you sure these aren't Shih Tzus? The picture isn't the best, but the face reminds me of a Shih Tzu more than a Hav...

You are wonderful for fostering them! How sad that they were left, perhaps they are just lost and their mom is looking for them? I hope they have a happy ending!


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

I thought Shih Tzu too...but seems weird that she called them havanese (being it isn't a popular breed)....I don't know. Regardless, if she needs my help, I'll help her!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Well I am glad you are there to help. I would have also said shih tzu especially the lower left face. With the haircuts, it makes you think they are someone's babies. I hope you can find an owner!


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

I know, they look well cared for! She has my cell and I've been in contact with a local rescue that places toy breeds...just in case they aren't havs, they can work with me!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Karla- Last year I went on a dog id for HRI and it ended up being a very elderly shih tzu and this rescue group was able to take her in. You may want to try them if they are identified as shih tzu later.

http://www.shihtzuandfurbabyrescue.com/


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

Thanks Amanda...at this point, I'm hoping she contacts me (unless she finds their owner)...I am so fearful she will give them to the wrong person. 
The situation seems a bit odd...and I'm not sure why...They seem so well cared for...she said they are potty trained and wonderful with kids....maybe she has had them longer then I know??? Again, just a weird feeling...not sure why.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

They definitely look like shih tzus...especially the one on the left. The other may have some lhasa apso?? Not that there's anything wrong with that...my shih tzus are very lovable and are great companion dogs. 

Did you hear anything back from her? The situation does sound rather suspicious.


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Wow Karla, that's strange. If they don't find their owners, I hope they give them to you. They're really cute. Please keep us posted.
Gina


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I think they are Shih Tzus also. Also, I'm confused by the part about one still nursing. They are both cut and too old to need to be nursing. Does it mean that one of them is a recent mother and has full teats and has been separated from her puppies?


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

Havtahava said:


> I think they are Shih Tzus also. Also, I'm confused by the part about one still nursing. They are both cut and too old to need to be nursing. Does it mean that one of them is a recent mother and has full teats and has been separated from her puppies?


I was confused about that too, but once I saw the picture, I assumed she had been breed and had full teats. Certainly not a puppy!


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Perhaps this woman just lost her job and can't care for them anymore. Uusally if something feels off it is. I hope you get them what ever breed they are.


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

One of my neighbors has a shi-tzu and I just saw her out walking Mandy...these more closely resemble her. 

I hate being a bad minded person but first thing that popped in my head was similar to Luna: that she can't take of them and is offering them up. 

Good Luck! I hope you are able to help.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

They look like Shi Tzus to me too, but what difference does it make Karla, I think that you are helping out babies that need it, no matter what.
Pleae keep us up to date.


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

Okay, I have the pups! What a day...I'm exhausted. The local rescue helped me transport them from Santa Maria, which was over an hour away. They have a grooming shop so they gave them a full spa treatment and had to shave the boy down, the girl was already shaved. I took them to my vet for a chip check and they have no chips.  
They are SOOOO sweet, but I don't think they are havs.
I think they are either hav/shi tzu mix or lhasa/shi tzu mix. 
I'm going to download some pics in a few!


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

*Here they are...breed guesses?*

The boy is first, then the girl...then one of both.
They have underbites...the boy more then the girl...


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Bless your heart for helping those adorable babies!


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Karla, youre an angel for doing this. They're both very cute - their faces look like a friend's Cavachon.


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Bless you Karla for reaching out to the needy! You're an angel on Earth. Thank you!
They look adorable whatever their background is and I know they're thrilled to have found you!

Beverly


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Oh Karla, I am so happy that you could help out!! You are a real angel for doing this for those two pups. They have beautiful colorings and I'll bet their hair is lovely once grown out a bit more. Do they seem harmed or wounded in any way? Sure is a strange story. I hope you figure this one out, but at least they are safe now and hopefully will find a home that will treat them well. 

Thank you for doing this!


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

So relieved you were able to help! Regardless of their history, their future is now promising.


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

marjrc said:


> out a bit more. Do they seem harmed or wounded in any way?


NO...these dogs are VERY sweet, friendly, and happy! They love kids, seem fine with other dogs, and really didn't seem to mind that Moshe was hissing at them...
They seem to be potty trained, but the male did mark in my laundry room (he isn't neutered though)...I let them out a bit ago and they both went out and did their business. The girl walks great on a leash, the male pulls. 
They are AWESOME with my little girls! They are so darn sweet, I just don't get it!


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Oh Karla they look so sweet! 
I'm so glad that they were able to find such a great foster mom. 
Are you planning on keeping them until they find their forever family?
Do they have names yet? 
I find that my male fosters seem to mark for the first couple of days but once they get used to the new surroundings they generally stop. 
You can always throw a belly band on him (I put a pad w/wings inside for easy clean up) if it's a big problem.


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Karla--thank you for opening your home and your heart to these adorable puppies. Did you ever get additional details from the person who found them?


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Karia,

You are a real angel for helping these adorable pups, they are really lucky you found them.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh Karla, what a sweet thing - I told you that you would take them even if they were not Havs  What a funky haircut that one has (on the head) LOL 
I love the brown coloring throught!
So what are their names??


----------



## boo2352 (Dec 18, 2006)

They are adorable, even with the funky haircuts. I'm looking forward to stories of their (and your) adventures.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

:angel: Karla :hug:


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Karla, they are adorable! How are they with Gracie?


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

They are fine with the other dogs...but I am keeping them separate from Gracie because the boy keeps trying to mount her. LOL Gracie isn't spayed yet, and I don't think she is in heat, but don't want to take any chances! 
They really are sweet dogs...I'm in communication with a Lhasa rescue trying to get them to take them...I really think they are Lhasa or Lhasa mix...


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

I may have found a home for the dogs! A friend of a friend, with a great house, and two kids and she wants them both!!!! She is going to take them over the weekend to see how they fit in with their family! I sure hope it works out, these little ones deserve a happy life. She will be here soon to pick them up. 
If she doesn't keep them, then the Lhasa rescue will be able to take them on Tuesday. Please pray this family falls in love with them!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

That's great news. I hope they are a fit with their potential new family


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh Karla, it would be so great if your friend was able to take both of them!! Then you could see them too!! You are so wonderful to take them both in and care for them till you are able to find the perfect home for them!!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Karla- That is so sweet of you to help them find their forever home. I will keep my fingers crossed this is the one!


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Oh Karla how wonderful. You are an angel. They are so cute.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Oh what great news Karla. Hope it all works out!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

YEAH!!!!!!!!!!!!! I hope it works out for your friends


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Sounds great Karla. Kudos to you!


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

I hope it works out!


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Karla, how great that you were able to take them! I hope it works out with your friend. It's wonderful she will take both, because I'm sure those two have been through too much to be separated. 
Gina


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

I just got this email from the family that took the dogs over the weekend! 

Hi Karla,
Sorry I have not been in touch with you sooner my life has just been super busy. I just wanted to let you know the puppies are doing GREAT! We absolutely love them. They are so well behaved its amazing. They are wonderful with my kids, they love all the attention. My family would love to adopt them both for sure. Let me know if there is anything I need to do to make it official. If you can call me tomorrow that would be great. I will be in and out so I will try to remember to call you but if you have time please feel free to call me. Thanks so much Karla.

I'm so excited!!!! These little pups found a great forever home!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

What a wonderful outcome for the dogs, you are their guardian angel.  Oh I just love happy endings. :biggrin1:


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Karla, that is wonderful! You are such a great person for helping these pups find their perfect home.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Karla, well done!!! :biggrin1:


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

So glad to hear this story has a happy ending. You did a wonderful thing for those two pups Karla.


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

How wonderful. If only all the pups in the world had such a happy ending.


----------



## TobyBaby (Mar 8, 2008)

What a wonderful story. They are adorable dogs and you are a great lady.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Oh Karla, that is GREAT news!!!!!! :whoo: Is the adoption official yet? It is so nice that you will be able to get some updates on these two guys. I'm very happy. And you, my dear, deserve a huge (((((((hug)))))))


----------

